# Bryant +80 Gas Furnace won't light



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Clean the flame sensor with fine emory paper. If that does not help then remove the burners and blow them out with compressed air and clean the slots. You can also flush them with hot water. Make sure they are dry B4 you put them back in. Be VERY careful you don't bump/break the HSI igniter which lights the gas. If all that fails you may have a bad circuit board. LOTS of problems with that particular one. Good Luck


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You probably have a dirty flame sensor. The sensor is opposite the glow bar in the burner box. It usually sits in front of the left burner.
You need to remove this, ceramic piece with a metal rod protruding from it, and polish it with clean steel wool or emery cloth.
You need to polish it well.


----------



## tr0910 (Dec 20, 2008)

I pulled it out and the sensor looks exactly as you show it in the picture. It didn't appear too bad, but I polished it up with wife's Scotch Brite from under the sink. (Please don't tell her)

Furnace started first time after that. We'll see if this polishing job is good enough. If not, we'll brave the 30 below weather and dig up some more agressive polishing tools from the shop.

Thanks guys, you are a life saver.


----------



## blade14 (Jan 14, 2009)

*furnace won't start*

You may want to have someone check the gas presure going to the furnace. It may not be high enough to light all of the burners. I had a similar problem with my unit not starting after 4 attempts. It would shut down like you say. When they checked my static gas presure, it was too low. They bumped it up a 1/2 inch and has been working fine ever since.


----------

